# screwdriver set under $25, amazon.com link??



## tmanwell

Hello
I'm looking for a nice jeweler's screwdriver set.
I'm not a watchmaker, nor do I ever intend to be one. I just want to be able to size my bracelet bands without screwing up the tiny screws, etc. I see tons of jewelers/watchmakers screwdriver sets on amazon.com......my preferred shopping emporium.... but I'm not sure what would be good vs junk. Would appreciate some recommendations.... especially if anything can be had for under $25 or so.

THANKS!

TM


----------



## Retrograde

Bergeon, Horotec, and AF Switzerland are good brands although they are probably not within your $25 budget.


----------



## savedbythebell

I am also in the market for a screwdriver set, but my question is more about, how do I know what sizes I need? My Glycine Sub has very small screws and my Steinhart Ocean has slightly bigger screws but I still have no idea what size they might be! Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## Retrograde

Most basic screwdriver sets have the following sizes: 0.50, 0.60, 0.80, 1.00 and 1.20mm. A more complete set will include larger sizes such as 1.40, 1.60, 2.00 and 2.50mm.


----------



## LCheapo

French Made Screwdrivers For Watchmakers a bit above $25 ($28.67).


----------

